# buckboard bacon cure question



## zarkon6969 (Nov 29, 2016)

hello all. I have started some bacon curing using the buckboard bacon cure. it has been curing for 8 days now. I am not seeing much fluid being drawn out and the bacon does not feel like it is firming up the way it did for me the last time I did this. my question is . can I rub some sea salt on it at this stage to make sure that it cures properly or is this a no no? or do I just let it sit past the ten days until it does firm up. any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2016)

How thick is the bacon?

How did you determine the amount of cure to use?

If you used the proper amount of cure #1 or TQ, then I wouldn't worry.

Most of us use this calculator to determine the correct amounts of salt, sugar, & cure #1.

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

I put my bacon in vac bags for curing & sometimes there is not much liquid in the bag.

Just remember to flip them & massage them daily.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 29, 2016)

I wouldn't be concerned about the amount of liquid.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 29, 2016)

You mentioned 10 days...is this a whole butt? 10 days might be on the short side.


----------



## zarkon6969 (Nov 29, 2016)

I used the bacon buckboard boxed stuff from cabellas. it had directions for weighing the pork belly and how much to use. I followed the directions so should be the right amount. the amount of liquid doesn't bother me as much as the pork belly doesn't seem to be firming up the way it did last time. from what I understand its how firm it ends up is it bad to put more salt on it? if not I will give it another day and am going to try it

thanks again all


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 29, 2016)

Got it now. You are curing pork belly with backboard cure. I don't have experience with that cure, but when curing with cure#1 I don't go by how the meat firms up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you used the proper amount of your packages cure, and whatever is in it per the instructions that came with it you will be fine. I wouldn't add anymore salt. 

As mentioned above I wouldn't go by how it firms up. Every hunk of meat is different. 

I would also recommend using the calculator Al mentions. It gives you more freedom to experiment with flavors, and the process. It is what I use and I do some things that make the bacon better. After curing I let the meat sit uncovered for 5 days prior to smoking. Then I cold Smoke for 6-8 hours per day for three to four days resting over night in the fridge between smokes. Total smoke between 18-24 hours. After that I rest again for 5-7 days before packaging for the freezer. 

I can't recommend you do this with yours as we don't know what is in your store bought cure. If using store bought cures like that you need to follow their directions. 

I can say that the method I use above makes some damn fine bacon. Perfect texture and great taste.


----------

